# Correct Indentation Eclipse 3.7



## Andi_CH (18. Nov 2010)

Heute wollte mein Eclipse 3.7 einen update installieren, was ich ihm auch zugestanden habe.

Seither rückt es mir allerdings gewisse Konstrukte etwas seltsam ein:
(siehe die Zeile mit "world")
Ich habe den Überblick noch nicht, ob das das Einzige ist.

Kann ich das igendwo beeinflussen, dass wieder richtig gemacht wird?
Bzw. in welchem Forum (konkret) bin ich mit meiner Frage am richtigeren Ort als hier?


```
Vector<Integer> xxx = new Vector<Integer>();
		for(Integer i : xxx) {
			System.out.println("hello");
				System.out.println("world");
		}
		for (int i=0; i<5; i++) {
			System.out.println("guten");
			System.out.println("tag");
		}
```


EDIT

Schon denzweiten Fall entdeckt:
Das zweite und dritte if müsste je um eine Postion tiefer eingerückt werden!
(Der Code ist hier nicht komplett dargestellt! Der Originalcode ist kompilierbar und läuft)


```
for (String[] sArr : pData) {
			if (sArr != null) {
				if (sArr[0]!=null && sArr[0].length()>0) {
					logKeyValue(fktName, sArr[0], sArr[1]);
				if (sArr[0].charAt(0) =='#') {
					log(fktName, "Kommentarzeile gefunden : " + sArr[0]);
				if (commentLineFound) {
// Code ausgelassen - weiter unten sieht es dann so aus:
				}
				} else {
					System.out.println("(sArr[0]!=null && sArr[0].length()>0) is false");
				}
```

Hat jemand änhliche Probleme?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Nov 2010)

Eclipse 3.7 ist ein Milestone Build (ich glaube zZ M3). Ist normal das da mal was nicht tut.


----------



## Andi_CH (19. Nov 2010)

3.6 hat allerdings schwerwiegendere Probleme - das konnte nicht mal meine Projkete kompilieren, aber das lassen wir mal beiseite, weil da längst nicht alles auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist.

Installiert hatte ich 3.7M2a

Das Schei.... update gestern - bietet Eclipse die Möglichkeit ein update wieder rückgängig zu machen?


----------



## maki (19. Nov 2010)

> 3.6 hat allerdings schwerwiegendere Probleme


Nö, läuft wunderbar bei Millionen von Entwicklern.



> das konnte nicht mal meine Projkete kompilieren,


da liegt das "schwerwiegende Problem" 



> Das Schei.... update gestern - bietet Eclipse die Möglichkeit ein update wieder rückgängig zu machen?


Ich kenne keinen.

Auf der anderen Seite sollte man wohl lieber die nicht kompiliebaren Projekte korrigieren, kann ja nicht sein dass es nur auf einem bestimmten Milestone baut, wie wäre es denn mit automatisierten Builds die unabhängig von der IDE sind?


----------



## Andi_CH (19. Nov 2010)

Die Projekte sind kompilierbar und die Software läuft auch! 
Eclipse 3.6 hat mir null pointer Exceptions geworfen - mit 3.7 kann ich wenigstens ohne Exceptions kompilieren.


OT? Egal ;-)

Ich hab da mal einen Thread gestartet in dem ich fragte wie ich Projektabhängigkeiten definieren muss damit Eclipse den Weg findet, habe aber keine verwertbare Antwort bekommen - offensichtlich kennt das Problem so niemand ---

Ich habe 9 Java Projekte und welche je ein jar generieren und noch x weitere jars, zu denen ich die sourcen zwar haben könnte, aber nicht brauche.
Wenn ich nun die 9 jars lösche und Eclipse starte hagelte schon immer Meldungen das jars nicht exisiteren - die ganzen Projekte werden in einer falschen Reihenfolge kompiliert.

Diese Meldungen treten so erst auf 3.7 auf

```
Errors occurred during the build.
Errors running builder 'Integrated External Tool Builder' on project 'ancoPLUS_EC2'.
Ant build C:\dvlp\ancoPLUS_EC2\build.xml already in progress. Concurrent Ant builds are possible if you specify to build in a separate JRE.
Ant build C:\dvlp\ancoPLUS_EC2\build.xml already in progress. Concurrent Ant builds are possible if you specify to build in a separate JRE.
```

(Die ant builder haben auf Eclipse Europa (3.3.2) problemlos funktioniert , wenn man manuell in der richtigen Reihenfolge kompilierte)


----------



## maki (19. Nov 2010)

> Die Projekte sind kompilierbar und die Software läuft auch!


Wozu dann der 3.7 Milestone??



> Eclipse 3.6 hat mir null pointer Exceptions geworfen - mit 3.7 kann ich wenigstens ohne Exceptions kompilieren.


Beim kompilieren NPEs?
Da scheint etwas mit deiner Eclipse installation im argen zu sein, passiert manchmal wenn man dutzende überflüssiger Plugins installiert.

Was passiert denn mit einer sauberen 3.6 oder 3.5 Installation?

Den 3.7 milestone zu verwenden ist keine Lösung wie du siehst.



> Wenn ich nun die 9 jars lösche und Eclipse starte hagelte schon immer Meldungen das jars nicht exisiteren - die ganzen Projekte werden in einer falschen Reihenfolge kompiliert.


Wozu die Jars löschen wenn du angeblich die Sourcen nie brauchst weil du sie nie änderst?


----------



## bygones (19. Nov 2010)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Die Projekte sind kompilierbar und die Software läuft auch!
> Eclipse 3.6 hat mir null pointer Exceptions geworfen - mit 3.7 kann ich wenigstens ohne Exceptions kompilieren.


wie kann einen RuntimeException beim kompilieren passieren?

edit: ach lol... hat maki ja schon geschrieben


----------



## Andi_CH (19. Nov 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Wozu dann der 3.7 Milestone??


Weil der eben keine NPE schmeisst



maki hat gesagt.:


> Beim kompilieren NPEs?
> Da scheint etwas mit deiner Eclipse installation im argen zu sein, passiert manchmal wenn man dutzende überflüssiger Plugins installiert.


3.6 und 3.7 sind "nackte" Elipse Installationen - null Plugins rein gar nichts!
Die alte 3.3 war schon ziemlich überladen weil da schon drei Vorgänger dran waren, aber die hat es ja ohne Exeptions geschafft
Ach Exceptions: ECLIPSE schmeisst die Exceptions, aber das ist ja glaub mitlerweile klar.

und an den Projekten liegt es ja wohl kaum, denn alle Versionen ausser der 3.7 schaffen es ohne (sogar die 4.0, aber das war ein einmaliger Versuch)



maki hat gesagt.:


> Was passiert denn mit einer sauberen 3.6 oder 3.5 Installation?


3.6 Schmeisst NPE Exceptions, 3.5 hab ich nicht auch noch installiert.



maki hat gesagt.:


> Den 3.7 milestone zu verwenden ist keine Lösung wie du siehst.


3.6 schafft es gar nicht! Ok, ich könnte auf was altes Ausweichen, aber vielleicht erklärt mir ja irgendwann mal jemand wo ich in Eclipse / ant builder die Projektabhängigkeiten eingeben muss. (Das  muss sehr versteckt oder kryptisch sein - ich hab schon alles versucht, was ich gefunden habe)



maki hat gesagt.:


> Wozu die Jars löschen wenn du angeblich die Sourcen nie brauchst weil du sie nie änderst?


Traraaaaa - so hab ich das ganz sicher nicht gesagt. Hab ich mich wirklich sooooooooooooo undeutlich ausgedrückt ???:L

Ich habe 9 Teilprojekte - warum hab ich die wohl??? Weil ich an denen allen arbeite.
Dann habe ich zusätzlich noch X jars - von denen brauche ich die Sourcen nicht.

Warum sind es Teilprojekte? Könnte man das nicht anders lösen?
"Das ist einfach so und kommt auch so vom CVS und war schon immer so und wird nie ändern weil es keinen Grund gibt das zu ändern weil man es ja manuell hinbekommt und überhaupt ..." (Leicht modifizierte Zitate von Chefs Aussagen)

Die jars löschen ist dazu da Dreckeffekte auszuschalten? Wenn alles in beliebiger Reihenfolge kompiliert wird, wird Teilprojekt A gegen eine alte Version des Teilprojektes B kompiliert - dann wird später das Teilprojekt B kompiliert - Pech, aber Realität!

Arbeitet ihr wirklich nur ein einem einzelnen Projekt in dem alle Sourcen drin sind? Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Nov 2010)

Wenn du nicht vorhast den Milestone zu testen und dort Bugs zu reporten dann solltest du auch keinen Milestone build verwenden, das ist schonmal Fakt.
Geh auf Eclipse 3.6, wenn dort etwas nicht funktioniert kann man dir vermutlich helfen.
Aber: wer weiß was der Milestone nun schon alles in die Metadaten des Workspace geschrieben hat das Eclipse 3.6 evtl aus dem Tritt bringt, daher: 
Mach einen neuen Workspace mit Eclipse 3.6 und importier deine Projekte dort.


----------



## Andi_CH (22. Nov 2010)

Ich muss schon sagen, dass das eine geniale Empfehlung ist???:L

Ich hatte, als der PC neu war 3.6 installiert. (Kein 3.7 nix - auch keine Plug ins - nix!)

-> Ich bekam NPEs beim kompilieren und dahin soll ich jetzt wieder zurück?
(Was das bringen soll übersteigt mein Vorstellungsvermögen - dann kann ich ja nicht weiterarbeiten)

Ich hab den Hinweis gefunden, dass das Problem bekannt sei, aber bei 3.6 wohl nicht mehr behoben werde, man soll auf 3.7 wechseln ....

Aber wer weiss - vielleicht finde ich ja 3.5 noch


----------



## Wildcard (22. Nov 2010)

3.6 funktioniert. Tausende Entwickler verwenden es. Das heißt natürlich nicht das es nicht bugfrei ist, aber in jedem Fall ist es Bugfreier als ein sehr früher Milestone von 3.7 denn das sind Entwicklerversionen.
Geh auf 3.6 zurück, mach einen neuen Workspace und wenn das Problem dann tatsächlich noch auftritt poste die Exception, dann findet sich in der Regel eine Lösung.



> Ich muss schon sagen, dass das eine geniale Empfehlung ist


Das ist wohl die naheliegendste Empfehlung: verwende das aktuellste Release einer Software. Nur Milestones sind eben nicht released.


----------

